# Drinking while wading??



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I hit the Grand early this morning. Fishing was slow, went 1 for 1. Saw another guy catch 3. We need some rain! That's about it for the report, now here's the story/question....

This person next to me was getting hit party on while Steelhead fishing. At first I assumed he was knocking back an energy drink (can looked like Rockstar), but as I was leaving I glanced down at his bag and he had a 6 pack of tall boys, lol. He got there before sunrise and then his party started! This dude was setting the hook just about every drift, I came to find out why. When I left he was singing to himself and whistling at the birds in the trees (serioulsy). Seems to me this would be illegal, had to be breaking some sort of open container law, right? It made my slow morning semi-entertaining anyways. I just hope he kept fishing while he sobered up a bit.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i'll admit it i have packed some blackberry brandy in a flask more than a few times.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Unless there was something posted preventing alcohol in the area, and he cleaned up his empties, he should be good. Hopefully he won't be on the road tweeting back to the birds.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was given a flask by my buddy but have yet to use it on the river. might be nice to take when its dead of winter tho. a lil nip here and there will warm ya up or at least numb ya enough so you don't feel the frostbite settin in!! lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> Imo the two don't mix, legal or not. Wading can sometimes be challenging enough when one is sober. It's a good way to make the evening news. The last time you and I were fishing, one guy was drinking then also, maybe the same one.


I think it was the same guy, I didn't know he was pounding beers the last time too though. I would find it hard to believe that signs or no signs they would be breaking some sort of open container law. I kinda assumed that some might carry a flask with them, but openly pounding beers seem a little to obvious to me.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Man parma you see some weird stuff out on the rivers... lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

he might be breaking the law by drinking it like that but I say as long as someone isn't acting a fool and causing a scene or something crazy like that then to each his own. why be mad at the guy for enjoying himself. I am not really one who would call the cops or wardens on someone unless I would see people poaching fish or endangering others or something like that. if u want to drink a beer or a flask or smoke it up or whatever I don't really mind at all as long as u r acting responsible about it and not making a scene. I am not much of a tattle tail or anything I guess.. I prolly wouldn't even notice anyways. I am to busy paying attention to fishing most of the time! lol


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> he might be breaking the law by drinking it like that but I say as long as someone isn't acting a fool and causing a scene or something crazy like that then to each his own. why be mad at the guy for enjoying himself. I am not really one who would call the cops or wardens on someone unless I would see people poaching fish or endangering others or something like that. if u want to drink a beer or a flask or smoke it up or whatever I don't really mind at all as long as u r acting responsible about it and not making a scene. I am not much of a tattle tail or anything I guess.. I prolly wouldn't even notice anyways. I am to busy paying attention to fishing most of the time! lol


Couldnt have said it better. I feel the same. Im not jumpin into ice to rescue some drunken fool though.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Couldnt have said it better. I feel the same. Im not jumpin into ice to rescue some drunken fool though.


ya thats true! ice sucks! if u r drunk don't beg me for help! I am staying toasty inside my neoprenes! lol jk I prolly even help ya anyways if it was possible.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

drinking that early in the am, eh? especially beer. not good. when I was a serious drinking man, I used to call that the "eye opener", and my drink of choice would always be tequila and grapefruit juice. when I owned a fishing boat, we would always be drinking beer while out on the lake. these days I'm a scotch man, when I partake in the adult beverages.

seeing a man drinking tall boys that early in the am, and carrying them down to the river in a brown paper bag, one can only wonder where on the river you were fishing. 

Here's a pic of John Voelker, one of the luminaries in the sport of fly fishing. after reading all his books and fishing the man's home waters of Michigans UP, I'm guessing there is a flask of bourbon somewhere on him.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> he might be breaking the law by drinking it like that but I say as long as someone isn't acting a fool and causing a scene or something crazy like that then to each his own. why be mad at the guy for enjoying himself. I am not really one who would call the cops or wardens on someone unless I would see people poaching fish or endangering others or something like that. if u want to drink a beer or a flask or smoke it up or whatever I don't really mind at all as long as u r acting responsible about it and not making a scene. I am not much of a tattle tail or anything I guess.. I prolly wouldn't even notice anyways. I am to busy paying attention to fishing most of the time! lol



I feel the same way. As I said, I noticed it was beer as I was leaving. I never said I was mad, just wondered about the "legal" aspect of it. He wasn't being obnoxious or bothering me or anyone else. He was simply fishing and minding his own business. Calling the police never once crossed my mind. The only reason I would of said anything to him is if he was tossing his empties on the bank, but he wasn't, he had them in a bag next to his tackle box. Basically it seemed kinda funny to me, I laughed. Just hope he wasn't hammered when he left.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> I feel the same way. As I said, I noticed it was beer as I was leaving. I never said I was mad, just wondered about the "legal" aspect of it. He wasn't being obnoxious or bothering me or anyone else. He was simply fishing and minding his own business. Calling the police never once crossed my mind. The only reason I would of said anything to him is if he was tossing his empties on the bank, but he wasn't, he had them in a bag next to his tackle box. Basically it seemed kinda funny to me, I laughed. Just hope he wasn't hammered when he left.


ya man, didn't mean it like u was gonan call the police or was the tattle tail or anything. was just saying that was my thoughts. that is pretty early to be drinking tho! prolly never stopped from the night before! lol.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Fishaholic69 said:


> he might be breaking the law by drinking it like that but I say as long as someone isn't acting a fool and causing a scene or something crazy like that then to each his own. why be mad at the guy for enjoying himself. I am not really one who would call the cops or wardens on someone unless I would see people poaching fish or endangering others or something like that. if u want to drink a beer or a flask or smoke it up or whatever I don't really mind at all as long as u r acting responsible about it and not making a scene. I am not much of a tattle tail or anything I guess.. I prolly wouldn't even notice anyways. I am to busy paying attention to fishing most of the time! lol


and worth quoting again because I totally agree...
But I would like to say that drinking and getting drunk our two different things... And this dude wants to get trashed wading no biggie, he is only endangering himself. But if this dude tries to drive trashed then I would warn him not too and if he did I would definitely call the cops. 

For me drinking beer and waders don't mix real well too much to carry I like to adventure around. A flask is much more Ideal or a water bottle of a nice stiff drink... We did do 40's inside the waders at mogadore years ago they fit nice and would get the fishing started...


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Open container is open container. In your car or walking in public, it's illegal. But if the guy is not acting like a jackass and leaving garbage around, I would just look the other way. But I have to ask myself, where were you fishing??? LOL


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

personally i like night fishing for bass in the summertime with my good buddy jack daniels


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Singing to himself and whistling to the birds sounds pretty entertaining to me on a slow day of fishing


----------

